
Tech Giants, Gorging on AI Professors Is Bad for You - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-07/tech-giants-gorging-on-ai-professors-is-bad-for-you
======
moravak1984
But that's not entirely tech giant's fault.

Former AI professor "gorged" by the "evil tech giants". Salary is twice less
than the first salary a uni dropout gets in industry (mid-level assistant prof
gets roughly 1k EUR/month after taxes). I live in a lovely post-communistic
country in Europe.

There are two choices: work for X% of your time in the private sector or fund
a startup with grant money. I chose to leave academia.

If academician's compensation went up to at least match a livable standard,
people would stay.

